

Everything Dot NYC - walterbell
http://www.gothamgazette.com/index.php/government/5036-everything-dot-nyc

======
walterbell
"Landrush" period runs from Aug 4th to Oct 31st. If there are multiple parties
who want a name, auctions will be held after Oct 31. Is that only for non-
trademarked names?

[http://www.ownit.nyc](http://www.ownit.nyc)

